# Ron Gilmore public enemy #1



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hunted with Ron,DJ,field hunter,and a couple of friends of field hunter on saturday morning.Early in the AM DJ is looking for Ron and the crew is running late.It ends up that Ron is pulled over for speeding on the way to DJ's house and a check on his ID shows that he is wanted for multiple violations  .Needless to say Ron is in shock!After further checking it ends up that a Ron Gilmore that lives in a different location was the wanted man.I couldnt believe the story when the guys show up at the field.I think that DJ was razzing him about it too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Me, razz someone....You all know that is just not something I would do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:

I couldn't believe that we were hunting with the convict  That is Rons' new nickname......The convict!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Did you guys get some orange coveralls for Ron?

He would be ready to go deer hunting.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought we had settled on "the Fugitive". How many times have you been late this year? DJ, we'll have to tell Ron to show up at least an hour earlier than we plan to leave from now on. You know that way you on't have to speed to get there on time. Thanks for the nice field scouting Sunday morning....Mallard. The father and his 13 year old son from Illinios will not soon forget the tornados in that field. A new waterfowler has been born....he's already purchased a short reed call and an instructional CD and is driving his mom crazy.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ron the Con!!!!!!
The fugitive!!!!!!
Any other suggestions???????


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

great pic - LMAO

how about Jail "Bird"?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great pic... :bowdown:

But I would take the gun away from a convict.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow that is a great pic. How did you get that fine detail? :bowdown: :toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks guys! It is hard to type with cuffs on! So I will wait to reek my revenge.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

So that is where you were Sunday,you had the cuffs on and couldnt go anywhere.Or did the missus put the cuffs on you?You missed out on a fun shoot.Field hunter,I wasnt shooting heavy shot that day(I remember someone asking me if I was),I was shooting 3" bbs federal blue box.I normally dont shoot at those ranges.If it wasnt for the two well trained retrievers,I would have really backed off on how far I would shoot them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

CROWBAR HOTEL!!!!!!!

How does that song go???

" :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: rocks in the hot sun,I fought the law and the law won."


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ken, thats great. How about Ron, "I fought the law" Gilmore. Sounds good to me.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That one fits him great. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

With his boyfriend.......er cellmate Bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That really is some great artwork! You need to frame it for him! :beer:


----------

